# Wartime huffman



## Oldnut (Jan 31, 2014)

Picked up this huffman at the Indy swap meet missing some parts fenders-carrier, had a set of blackout hub wheels on it.the serial number is really odd but is a airflyte any ideas ? 








 26016d serial no ?


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice frame! Did you get that from Don? How many Huffmans do you have now?!?


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 31, 2014)

*Huffmans*

Never have too many yea got it from flat tire before the show going to put it together with patina parts, the serial number has me stumped.but it has a oct 41 fork on it no 101


----------

